# Is it really a behavior, an emotion or a feeling ?



## Franck Bronte

Please, tell me :

A professor raised the hypothesis
of a human or primal "behavior" ???

But which behavior he's talking about?

"인간의 다섯가지 행동 유형 중
소란행동이란 게 있습니다"

"One of the five human behaviors,
is the disturbance behavior." ...?

WTH he's talking about?

Please, tell me,
do you know the other four?

Thank you.

It comes from Children... (아이들...  - 2011)
Directed by Lee Kyoo-man
Distributor : Lotte Entertainment.


----------



## youngbuts

I'm not sure,though, but to me it seems to refer to how one acts to attract other's attention.  There seems to be various ways for it like pretending a pity or weak, and overly energentic. (I don't know the theory. You know there are many theories or probably too many...) Anyway one of them seems to be 'acting as a noisy'. 

인간의 다섯가지 행동=five human behaviours 

 인간의 다섯가지 행동*유형*=five types of human behaviour. So it is like he said one of five types(유형) is '소란행동'. There is a skipped logical step between two concepts because '유형' can not be a behaviour. The gap seems to make me guess that 소란행동 does not mean 'a noisy behaviour', but a behaviour intending to get something by the way of being or pretending noisy. So in this context 소란행동 is actually 소란행동 유형, a action type to be noisy (for something).

I'm afraid I'm not sure how Korean compound nouns generally works, especially when they come from Chinese characters. I just seem to know it according to the context, as each of us does in our own language.  Anyway, If my explanation should not be fittable to the context of the movie, let me informed with a bit  more context of the scene where the line quoted above occurs.


P.S. I started to learn English from middle school like other Koreans, but I still don't understand the pattern, 'a noun of a noun' in English. Everytime it amazes me to see how it works. Moreover, when it comes to real compound words... I would not mention it.


----------



## Rance

The movie depicts the professor as a fabricator.
The name 황우혁 also sounds very similar to 황우석, the infamous stem cell researcher who was accused for the fabrication of data.
인간의 다섯가지 행동유형 is probably a fictional theory which only exists in the movie and probably developed by 황우혁 the fabricator.
So don't sweat too much to find out the other four types of his theory.
The underlying idea is that someone kidnapped the kids on purpose to create social chaos, or 소란, which would prevent people from voting.


----------



## Franck Bronte

Ok. I get it. A professor and also impostor talking about a sham.
Thank you.


----------

